# Copier des morceaux d'un cd sur mon Ipod via Itunes



## Rollmops (27 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous 

J'essaie de copier des morceaux de musique d'un cd sur mon Ipod

Je n'y arrive pas.

Mon lecteur de cd externe est branché sur mon Mac (High Sierra)

Mon Ipod est branché aussi.

J'ouvre Itunes

Je crée une nouvelle playlist que je nomme en rapport avec ce qu'il y a dans le cd (ex "playlist nouvelle importation"

Dans Itunes j'affiche les morceaux du cd

Je les sélectionne tous

J'ouvre ma nouvelle playlist dans laquelle je glisse les morceaux sélectionnés

Mais la copie ne se fait pas…



J'essaye une autre méthode : importer :









						Comment copier de la musique d'un CD sur un iPod Touch
					

Si vous possédez un iPod, vous pouvez y transférer des sons directement à partir d'un CD. Pour cela, vous pouvez copier toutes les musiques de votre CD sur votre ordinateur via l'application iTunes, puis les synchroniser sur votre iPod...




					fr.wikihow.com
				




Mais quand je clique sur "Music"> "synchroniser" pour importer j'ai une alerte _*"vous allez perdre toutes vos données"*_

Est-ce vrai ?

Comment faire ?

Merci


----------



## Rollmops (27 Mai 2021)

Rollmops a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> J'essaie de copier des morceaux de musique d'un cd sur mon Ipod
> 
> ...


Les titres qui sont sur le cd ont été copiés sur mon Ipod avec un Mac différent.

Cela serait-il l'explication ?

Si oui comment ne *pas* effacer les morceaux ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Mai 2021)

Il faut réimporter tes morceaux déjà présents dans l’iPod avant de faire une synchro dans l’autre sens.

il existe plusieurs logiciels pour ça mais je n’ai plus les noms en tête.


----------



## Rollmops (27 Mai 2021)

Merci Gwen   

Pourquoi évoques-tu une appli spéciale, ne suffit-il pas de glisser déposer les titres de chaque cd dans la biblio d'Itunes ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Mai 2021)

Non, je parle des morceaux qui sont dans ton iPod.


----------



## Rollmops (28 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Non, je parle des morceaux qui sont dans ton iPod.


Oui moi aussi, je me suis trompé, excuse-moi. 
Ne puis-je pas copier les morceaux de mon Ipod sur ma biblio Itunes par glisser-déposer ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Mai 2021)

Non, ce n’est pas possible. Tu l’aurais vu si tu avais_ essayé. c’est une des restrictions concédées par Apple au editeurs musicaux. _


----------



## Rollmops (28 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Non, ce n’est pas possible. Tu l’aurais vu si tu avais_ essayé. c’est une des restrictions concédées par Apple au editeurs musicaux. _


Merci Gwen   

Tu n'as vraiment plus du tout en tête ces applis ou un endroit où je pourrais les trouver ?


----------



## Rollmops (28 Mai 2021)

L'une ne serait-elle pas Anytrans ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Mai 2021)

C'est ça, Anytrans, c'est celui que j'ai le plus utilisé.


----------



## Rollmops (28 Mai 2021)

Ok. Mais il n'est pas donné…
Merci Apple de nous faire dépenser toujours plus !


----------



## Gwen (28 Mai 2021)

Tu es censé avoir ces musiques sur ton ordinateur ou avoir fait une sauvegarde. Apple n'y es pour rien si tu ne l'as pas fait. Et AnyTrans fait beaucoup de choses très intéressantes.


----------



## pouppinou (28 Mai 2021)

Dans la version gratuite tu peux faire une sauvegarde complète :





						Boutique en ligne– Achetez AnyTrans en sécurité et économisez 28%
					

Achetez AnyTrans dans la boutique en ligne d'iMobie, économisez 28% aujourd'hui. Cette offre à durée limitée se finira bientôt.



					www.imobie.com
				



Et si tu décides de l'acheter quand même juste pour cette récupération tu peux te faire rembourser (voir FAQ sur la même page : "60 jours satisfait ou remboursé" _Si vous n'êtes pas satisfait du produit, vous pouvez demander le remboursement d'un paiement effectué en contactant notre équipe d'assistance. Toutes les demandes recevront une réponse dans les 24 heures._). Je te conseille de l'acheter via PayPal pour être sûr de ne pas avoir de problème si tu veux te faire rembourser si tu décides d'être "insatisfait"


----------



## Rollmops (29 Mai 2021)

Merci Poupinou  

En effet, j'ai retrouvé Anytrans dans ma biblio musique que j'avais essayée en version gratuite; il n'est plus opérationnel mais j'avais sauvegardé les morceaux de l'Ipod dans la biblio Anytrans musique

J'ai donc pu faire un glisser-déposer de ceux-ci dans la biblio Itunes

Ce qui correspond à ce que tu m'as conseillé Gwen mais quand je clique sur Music ds l'app Itunes j'ai toujours la même alerte "*vous allez effacer toutes vos données*"

Que faire ?


----------



## Gwen (29 Mai 2021)

Tu vas en effet effacer les données présentes sur l'iPod, mais comme elles vont être remplacées par celle que tu as maintenant sur ton ordinateur, et qui sont les mêmes, tu devrais retrouver tout tes morceaux de musique, plus les nouveaux que tu vient de rajouter.


----------



## Rollmops (31 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Tu vas en effet effacer les données présentes sur l'iPod, mais comme elles vont être remplacées par celle que tu as maintenant sur ton ordinateur, et qui sont les mêmes, tu devrais retrouver tout tes morceaux de musique, plus les nouveaux que tu vient de rajouter.


Je te réponds un peu tard (absent) et te remercie.
Es-tu sûr que je ne vais pas perdre mes musiques ?


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2021)

Tu vas copier ce qui es sur iTunes. Donc, si tu as toutes tes musiques dans iTunes tu ne l’es perdras pas. Vérifie bien que tu as tout importer dans iTunes avant de faire la synchro.


----------

